# Lohnt sich der wechsel meine Graka



## DefenderX (5. März 2009)

Ich würde gerne Wissen ob es sich für mich lohnt diese Graikarte zu kaufen : Sparkle (Retail) 9500GT 1024MB passiv DVI/TV ? Sie würde bei K&M 71,95 &#8364; kosten (habe nen seehr schmalen Geldbeutel immo)

Derzeit habe ich diese hier : NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT (von MSI)

Bis vor ein paar Tagen kam ich mit dieser gut aus. Dann plötzlich konnte ich kein RoM mehr spielen . Startete den Clienten und dort auf Start und landete flugs wieder auf dem Desktop. Bei Warhammer bekam ich ich fehlermeldung die lautete das meine Grafikkarte den minimalanforderungen nicht entsprach und Warhammer beendet werden würde , seltsam denn bisher lief das Game ohne Probleme...

In StoneAge2 bekam ich dann die Fehlermeldung über nen DirectX Fehler und konnte es somit auch nicht spielen. Der normale Rechnerbetrieb ausserhalb von 3D-Anwendungen lässt mich vermuten das irgendeine 3D-Komponente meiner Grafikkarte defekt ist so das ich eine neue brauche.

Ich bin gespannt wie ihr meine obrige auswahl empfindet denn bzw ob es ein Sinnvoller tausch wäre denn mehr als 100&#8364; kann ich leider nicht ausgeben und es ist trotzdem derzeitig schon viel zviel leider...

Gruß
DefenderX

PS: Sorftwaremässig habe ich schon alles versucht von wg Grafiktreiber,DirectX neu aufspielen , Cache,Interfaceund so löschen...


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

wie sieht denn der Rest von deinem PC aus? Bei deinem Budget würde ich dir entweder eine 9800GT oder eine HD4830 empfehlen. Solltest du AGP haben und der Rest passen eine HD3850, auch wenn sich AGP aufrüsten nichtmehr lohnt.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Hey Defender , ja das wüde sich lohnen.

Aber greif nicht zur 9500GT , ist eher ne Office-Karte..


Für maximal 100€ wäre vllt sowas gut für dich :-) 


 Klick mich!  oder wenn du noch ~15€ mehr zur Verfügung hast :  Klick mich! 

Obwohl´s für 150€ schon die gute 4850 gibt :-)_


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Die Nvidia Grafikkarte habe Ich.

Die ist einfach nur genial.

Rockt alles weg, was es bist jetzt so gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

naja, die Karte ist gut, aber man darf nicht den Rest vernachlässigen. Wenn die CPU nicht hinterher kommt macht die GPU auch keinen Spaß. Außerdem ist die 9800GT nur untere Mittelklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. März 2009)

Also ich habe noch eine GeForce 6600 (256 Mb) und die reicht bei mir locker.

Ist deine Entscheidung ob du eine neue brachst (wegen Spiele etc).


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

naja, dass eine GeForce 6600 für Sachen wie Diablo II, FIFA 2002 etc reicht, glaub ich dir gerne, aber für aktuelle Sachen taugt die absolut garnichts. Kommt aber auch ganz auf das Einsatzgebiet und die Anforderungen an.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, dass eine GeForce 6600 für Sachen wie Diablo II, FIFA 2002 etc reicht, glaub ich dir gerne, aber für aktuelle Sachen taugt die absolut garnichts. Kommt aber auch ganz auf das Einsatzgebiet und die Anforderungen an.




hmm ja dachte sowas wie Crysis willst du zocken etc.

Spiele WoW, Warhammer Online und noch paar Spiele Problemlos.

Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus andere wissen da echt mehr.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

na, ich zock auch Crysis, ich bin aber nicht der Ersteller dieses Threads. WoW und WAR musst du aber auf relativ niedrigen Einstellugen spielen, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Asoriel für meine Spiele reichts. Left 4 Dead ruckelfrei, Assassins Creed. Lich King höchste Einstellungen.


Was besseres brauch ich zurzeit einfach nicht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, ich zock auch Crysis, ich bin aber nicht der Ersteller dieses Threads. WoW und WAR musst du aber auf relativ niedrigen Einstellugen spielen, oder täusch ich mich da?




WoW leider ja liegt aber glaub ich mehr am Prozessor (Dual Core zusammen 2,2 GhZ)
und War gibts wenig Einstellungen für mich habs aber auf hoch.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

@Asoriel: Du bist ja schon wieder da Oder immer noch? Sagtest ja vorhin schon, du bist off für heue^^

Umstieg von 7600GT auf 9500GT lohnt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht. Nicht von der 9 davor täuschen lassen. Kauf dir für 90€ eine ATI4830 und dann geht die Post ab. Vorausgesetzt, der restliche PC passt dazu.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Wie Klos nie meine Links anschaut -_-

Da ist die Karte mit bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

und ich hab sie schon gaaaanz oben erwähnt. =)

Und ja Klos, jetzt bin ich wirklich weg, gute Nacht Euch allen!


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Bis morgen! :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

welche links


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Klick mich!  oder wenn du noch ~15€ mehr zur Verfügung hast :  Klick mich!
> _


----------



## DefenderX (5. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wie sieht denn der Rest von deinem PC aus? Bei deinem Budget würde ich dir entweder eine 9800GT oder eine HD4830 empfehlen. Solltest du AGP haben und der Rest passen eine HD3850, auch wenn sich AGP aufrüsten nichtmehr lohnt.




      perating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
               Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
         System Model: System Product Name
                    BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
              Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
                 Memory: 3582MB RAM
               Page File: 466MB used, 4997MB available
       DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

isplay Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7600 GT

ound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX HD Audio

Board: M2N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Ich würd zur 4630 greifen , aber du musst das wissen :-)_


----------



## Wagga (5. März 2009)

Ich würde auch die 4630 nehmen oder gleich ne 4850.
Und dann in 1-2 jahren upgraden.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Ich denk über den Wechsel von ner 8800 GTX auf ne GTX 295er nach. Aber angeblich hat die Microruckler dafür bis über 60% mehr Performance. 
Aber der Preis..... ist noch etwas happig..


----------



## Wagga (5. März 2009)

Die 295 ist aktuell einer der besten Karten auf dem Markt, ob sich der Preis lohnt muss jeder selbst wissen und
ob man mit den evtl. Mikroruckler leben kann muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Die 295 ist aktuell einer der besten Karten auf dem Markt, ob sich der Preis lohnt muss jeder selbst wissen und


Momentan weiß ich das noch nicht *g*



> ob man mit den evtl. Mikroruckler leben kann muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



Denke schon, dass ich damit klar komme - blinzel ich halt.. ;-)

Falls jemand fragt: Ja, wenn man nur WoW spielt, lohnt sich der Wechsel keinesfalls. Nur meine Spielliste ist sehr viel "Vielseitiger" und actionorientierter.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Wenn du das Geld hast , und der restliche PC stimmt würd ich umsteigen - oder du wartest noch auf die neuen ATI-Serien , oder steckt in dir ein kleiner Nvidia Fanboy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Oder natürlich die Nvidia Karten _


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

8800 GTX reicht doch noch vollkommen. Warte lieber auf den neuen GT300 von Nvidia, der irgendwann Ende des Jahres kommen soll. Für den lohnt sich dann wieder das Geld ausgeben. Soll der wahre Nachfolger deiner jetzigen Karte werden, mit neuer Architektur.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> 8800 GTX reicht doch noch vollkommen. Warte lieber auf den neuen GT300 von Nvidia, der irgendwann Ende des Jahres kommen soll. Für den lohnt sich dann wieder das Geld ausgeben. Soll der wahre Nachfolger deiner jetzigen Karte werden, mit neuer Architektur.



Mh - heißer Tipp. Danke. Mal sehen was zwischenzeitlich ruckelt. ;-) So lange sich 3DRealms Zeit lässt, ist das Warten ok. *g*


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

Da ich hier gerade nen professionellen Webentwickler an der Strippe habe: Ich habe mir mit Javascript nen Zufallsmodus, basierend auf Zeitrechnung gebastelt, um zufällige Links auszugeben, die ich in nem Array als URL hinterlegt habe.

Aber ich kann die Links nicht erzeugen. Was stimmt daran nicht:

document.write(tag("A HREF='"+zufälligeURL+"'"))
document.write(bezeichnung)
document.write(tag("/A"))

Mir wird hier gerade einfach garnichts ausgegeben.

Edit:

Die soll noch vor der GT300 kommen. Liest sich auch fett, sofern die Daten stimmen sollten:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=2629


----------



## DefenderX (6. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich würd zur 4630 greifen , aber du musst das wissen :-)_




Ist das Nvidia oder Ati ? me hatte eigentlich mit Nvidia die beste erfahrungen bisher... als ich das letzt mal ne Ati-Karte ausprobiert habe Grafikfehler in massen das hat mich etwas hmmm traumatisiert... ;-P


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

@Zam: Ich hab auch eine Dual-GPU Karte (4870x2). Die Mikroruckler nimmst du erst unter 30 FPS war, wirklich merklich sind sie meiner Meinung nach erst ab ca. 23FPS. Und ab dann läufts eh nichtmehr wirklich rund. Also wirklich wild ist das nicht.

DefenderX vergiss die HD4630, die gibt es überhaupt nicht. Wenn, dann die ATI HD 4*8[*30.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Ach ich wieder -_-

Natürlich die 4830.._


----------



## DefenderX (6. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ach ich wieder -_-
> 
> Natürlich die 4830.._




Mann ist nur Mensch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hmm habe mich nu für die hier entschieden Club3D (Retail) 9500GT DDR3 512MB DVI/TV ida habe ich sogar noch etwas mehr eingespart, sicher ist Geiz nicht immer geil aber zur Zeit für mich unerlässlich. Wichtig ist nur ich habe dann ne neue GraKa die sogar etwas besser ist als meine alte und sie ist von Nvidia (net weil ich Nvidia-Fan bin sondern nur weil ich mit denen bessere erfahrungen gemacht habe was für andere auf Ati Karten zutrifft). Gut ist das ich sie mir sofort holen kann und keine Wartezeit habe... 

Pffft schon fast ne Woche wo ich nur auf Browsergames konnte me hat entzug ;-)

Auf jedenfall danke ich euch waren interessante Meinungen,Tips  und Ratschläge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DefenderX


----------



## claet (6. März 2009)

Hm, schön zwar, dass du zufrieden bist und dich bedankst, aber ich versteh nicht so ganz wieso du den kompletten Thread ignorierst?!

Ich zitiere nomma Klos (qft)



Klos schrieb:


> Umstieg von 7600GT auf 9500GT lohnt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht.



Aber wer nicht hören will muss halt fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche dir trotzdem mit der "neuen" Karte viel Spaß

*edit*
Falls du heute nochmal reinschaust und es unbedingt eine 9500GT sein soll schau dir das mal an.

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=423


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber ich kann die Links nicht erzeugen. Was stimmt daran nicht:
> 
> document.write(tag("A HREF='"+zufälligeURL+"'"))
> document.write(bezeichnung)
> document.write(tag("/A"))



Das sag ich dir, wenn du mir sagst, womit "bezeichnung" gefüllt ist, was die funtion tag() genau für nen Code beinhaltet und warum ein Umlaut (was JS als Fehler akzeptiert *g*) in der Variable "zufälligeURL" ist  ;-)

Aber Tags so zu erstellen ist irgendwie ne merkwürdige Art.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

Da steht kein Umlaut 

Da steht vielmehr der Name einer Variablen, der eine URL aus dem Array zugewiesen wurde.

Also var irgendetwas = myArray[t], wobei in t wiederum ein Wert steht, den ich eben über einen Zufallsmodus berechne.

Und somit komme ich dann z.b. auf myArray[2], was bedeuten würde, er gibt mir z.b. die Url: http://www.yahoo.de oder was auch immer

Und die Bezeichnung wäre dann einfach die Bezeichnung für den Link, oder nicht?

<a href="http://www.yahoo.de">hier gehts zu yahoo</a>

"hier gehts zu yahoo" wäre nun also die von dir erfragte Bezeichnung. 

Und was die Methode Tag genau macht, hab ich mir gestern nicht mehr angeschaut Natürlich ging ich davon aus, daß sie mir aus dem übergebenen Argument ein Tag macht. Was sie wohl nicht tut. Hatte das von früher noch so im Kopf, aber da täusch ich mich wohl.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da steht kein Umlaut



Ich habe das Offtopic mal in PNs verlagert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (6. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Hm, schön zwar, dass du zufrieden bist und dich bedankst, aber ich versteh nicht so ganz wieso du den kompletten Thread ignorierst?!
> 
> Ich zitiere nomma Klos (qft)
> 
> ...




Ignoriert nicht nur nichts weiter dazu geschrieben aber obwohl ich nu n besagte Graka eingebaut habe hats trotz allem nichts gebracht immer noch die gleichen Problemchen. Trotzdem nen nette Karte. Aber ich mag Online-Versand net wirklich wer weiss was dann ankommt. me Hat nen KM-Shop in der nähe und wenn da was net stimmt komme ich die mal mit ner Keule besuchen abgesehen davon das es schneller geht als das man erst mal 2-3 Tage warten muss und dann das Päckchen bei der Post abholen muss da man zur zeit der Ankunft des freundlichen Postbeamten  gerade arbeiten muss.

Wie gesagt das Problem was ich habe besteht immer noch  es scheint also eine andere Komonente zu sein die mir probleme bereitet. Irgendwas mit DirectX scheint net zu stimmen... Weiss wer wie man das vom System schmeissen kann um es neu zu installieren ? Und  dann die Frage mit welchen Komponenten ausser der Grafikkarte arbeitet DirectX noch zusammen  ? Denn StoneAge2 meldet nen DirektX-Fehler, Warhammer  mault das meine Grafikkarte net den minimalanforderungen entspricht (auch meine neue) und RoM naja verabschiedet sich nach dem Start klicken wieder aufm Desktop... Grafikkarte war es nicht , Grafiktreiber auch nicht...


----------



## minimitmit (7. März 2009)

ehm vll die graka zu schlecht ?!
die is net das gelbe vom ei...
ich wuerd mein 14 tage rueckgaberecht benutzen.
dann tauschste die um und nimmst ne andre ( keine  9500)


----------



## Mage-Fan (8. März 2009)

Also ich will mir auch ne neue Grafikkarte holen, (momentan Laptop, onboard und so)... wird so auf gut 5Ghz (AMD)mit 2Gb Ram rauslaufen. So nun die schwere Frage: 9800GT bzw. HD4830 ATI oder Geld sparen und HD4670ATI nehmen. Wichtig ist für mich, dass die Frames auch im 25er Raid oberhalb der 20fps-Grenze liegen. Ansosnten freu ich mich auch über andere vorschläge im 100€ Bereich freuen.


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

ehm meinst du mit 5 ghz 2 x 2,5?
mit wow +frames kenn ich mit net aus.
frag mal die andren konsorten hier.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

Wenn, dann die 4830, die hat mehr Leistung als die 4670. Zu empfehlen sind aber beide.

@DefenderX: Wie Claet schon sagte: Wer nicht hören/lesen will muss fühlen. Die 9500GT ist nur minimal besser als die 7600GT. Sollte es möglich sein, gib sie zurück. Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, da du in Spielen keinen Unterschied feststellen wirst. Das hat dir hier aber so gut wie jeder versucht zu sagen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Mage-Fan schrieb:


> Also ich will mir auch ne neue Grafikkarte holen, (momentan Laptop, onboard und so)... wird so auf gut 5Ghz (AMD)mit 2Gb Ram rauslaufen. So nun die schwere Frage: 9800GT bzw. HD4830 ATI oder Geld sparen und HD4670ATI nehmen. Wichtig ist für mich, dass die Frames auch im 25er Raid oberhalb der 20fps-Grenze liegen. Ansosnten freu ich mich auch über andere vorschläge im 100€ Bereich freuen.


Möchtest du den ganzen Pc oder nur die Graka aufrüsten?
Also das mit den 5Ghz versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. Ist wenn auch nur mit einer extrem Kühlung möglich.

@Zam: Wie sieht denn dein Restliches Systhem aus?


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

zu dem mit der 4830 bzw 4670.
warte am besten noch etwas. die woche sollen die preise fuer ati grafikkarten deutlich fallen.
vll kriegste dann fuer nen hunni ne 4850.


----------



## Mage-Fan (8. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> zu dem mit der 4830 bzw 4670.
> warte am besten noch etwas. die woche sollen die preise fuer ati grafikkarten deutlich fallen.
> vll kriegste dann fuer nen hunni ne 4850.




Zum PC: wird halt zusammen gebaut entweder AMD 2mal 2,5ghz oder 2mal 3ghz je nachdem... 
Oki also 4830 würd sich schon lohnen, ja? Ma sehen, wenn das preislich die tage noch was wird, gibts vielleicht ne bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Nerven halten nich mehr länger Raids mit 4 fps aus.....


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> @Zam: Wie sieht denn dein Restliches Systhem aus?



Ausreichend um die Karte weder auszubremsen noch augebremst zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ausreichend um die Karte weder auszubremsen noch augebremst zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hol sie dir (wenn das Geld, dass man bei buffed kriegt, reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## minimitmit (9. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Dann hol sie dir (wenn das Geld, dass man bei buffed kriegt, reicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine meinung nach: hol sie dir nicht.
die 8800 gtsonstwas reicht locker bis ende diesen jahres, und da kommen neue ,viel staerkere raus.
wenn du geduldig bist, dann warte.
biste so einer wie ich und willst / kannst nicht warten, dann greif zu.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Meine Rede Lieber am Ende des Jahres den dicken GT300 holen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Meine Rede Lieber am Ende des Jahres den dicken GT300 holen.


Naja, bei Grafikkarten warten ist leichter gesagt als getan. Am Ende des Jahres kann man dann genausogut sagen: "Warte auf GT400."


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Nö, nicht ganz. Weil nach dem GT300 erstmal wieder diverse Refreshes rauskommen. Zam hat ja eine 8800GTX, die auf den G80 basiert. Alle Nachfolger, einschließlich der aktuellen Karten, basieren alle auf der gleichen Architektur. Erst der GT300 Ende es Jahres wird so gesehen der ware Nachfolger des G80. GTX280 und so weiter sind nur aufgebohrte G80, mit mehr Shader.

Und genauso wird es mit dem GT300 auch wieder laufen. Es kommen dann natürlich bald wieder neue Karten, aber eben keine neuen Architekturen, sondern verbesserte GT300.

Von daher halte ich es schon für sinnvoll, vor allem, da eine 8800GTX immo noch genug Power hat. Bis Ende des Jahres kann man da schon überbrücken.

Hier mal ein Link, als Beispiel:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis

Was schafft da eine GTX260 schon groß mehr, als eine 8800GTX. So imba find ich den Unterschied nicht. Der G80 war Hammer und ein großer Sprung, aber danach kam nicht mehr so viel. Der GT300 könnte das wiederholen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. März 2009)

Kommt halt drauf an ob Zam die Zeit noch aushält.^^
Ich würde mir auch keine kaufen (ausser vlt. bei einem 24" Display). Die frage ist halt wieviel der GT300 besser ist...


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Das lässt sich nur raten 

Da zwischen GT300 und der jetzigen Version aber noch ein paar aufgebohrte G80-Verschnitte in Form von GT212 liegen, sollte der Sprung schon spürbar sein. Allein der GT212 sollte schon um einiges leistungsfähiger sein, als z.b. eine GTX280. Sofern natürlich die Specs stimmen, die derzeit durchs Netz geistern. Aber so in etwa traf es bisher immer zu.


----------



## minimitmit (9. März 2009)

welche issen der 212? dachte immer das sind die 260 285 usw...
also ich weiß nur, dass im april ne ati 4890 rauskommt und ende des jahres ne neue gen.

so hab mal gegoogled.
der soll also ( 212) nur nen 256 bit interface und gddr5 bekommen.
dafuer um die 380 shader.
wieviel mehrleistung ist denn das klos?


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2009)

ich würde definitv auch warten.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Naja, von der Bandbreite ändert sich erstmal nichts. Die Speicheranbindung ist zwar nur 256bit breit, aber durch den schnelleren GDDR5-Speicher läuft es auf das gleiche heraus. Nur mit dem positiven Effekt, daß der Weg über den Takt des Speichers billiger bleibt und auch nicht soviel Strom frisst.

Gemessen der Tatsache, daß die Fertigungsstruktur auf 40nm schrumpft und auch die Taktfrequenzen höher liegen werden, lässt sich die Mehrperformance schlecht abschätzen. Weder Chiptakt, noch Takt der Shader sind bekannt. Nach den bisherigen Angaben würde ich mal mindestens so um die 20% Mehrleistung schätzen. Die Anzahl der Shader wird ja schon deutlich erhöht. 

Aber das ist wie gesagt auch nur ein aufgebohrter G80, mit dem allein der feinere Fertigungsprozess erprobt wird, bevor dann der GT300 kommt. Über den ist bisher aber kaum was bekannt.
Nur DirectX11-Support, 40nm Fertigungsstruktur und anscheinend eine neue Shadertechnologie. Die sollen dann wohl keine 1D-Shader mehr sein, sondern 3D.


----------



## minimitmit (9. März 2009)

hm.
ich kauf mir ja im april nen komplett neuen rechner.
soll ich dann net noch 2 wochen ( mitte april) warten, bis die gt 212 raus sind? die sollten ja auch gunestiger sein, aufgrung des fertigungsprozesses.
(250 euro fuer ne graka kann ich ausgeben)


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2009)

Klos ich meinte, dass ich persönlich auf die GT300 warten würde. Oder jetzt eine GT120 kaufen, welche ja ein echtes Performance-Monster sein soll und alleine sogar ein GTX285 SLI-Gespann in den Schatten stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Minimitmit: Wart lieber auf die neuen Karten. Muss ja nicht eine NVidia sein, ATI kommen auch bald neue.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Würde auch noch warten, mit der Grafikkarte. Den Rest kannst ja schon mal holen und noch die alte reinstecken.


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

ich hab aber ne agp karte *hust*
ieine wird es wohl werden muessen anfang april.


----------



## poTTo (10. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - heißer Tipp. Danke. Mal sehen was zwischenzeitlich ruckelt. ;-) So lange sich 3DRealms Zeit lässt, ist das Warten ok. *g*



hehe ZAM, also wenn du ihn meinst (ich bin mir sicher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sollte auf jedenfall die neue Generation von nVidia Karten zu haben sein XD warte ja nun auch schon seit über 10 Jahren auf die Fortsetzung XD


----------

